# Uh Oooh, Amtrak Interview Coming Up



## Steph Dakel (Sep 3, 2008)

I just got a call today scheduling me for an interview next Tuesday (September 9th) downtown Chicago for the position of Assistant Conductor. This isn't my dream job however it's something I can do until I fulfil my passion of entering law enforcement.

Besides the basics such as show up early, dress in a suit, learn more about the company etc. Can someone please provide me with the "do's and don'ts" on the oral interview. I prefer advice from people who have been in a similar situation.

Also any experiences of the 8 week training in Delaware would be nice as well.

Thanks


----------



## haolerider (Sep 4, 2008)

Steph Dakel said:


> I just got a call today scheduling me for an interview next Tuesday (September 9th) downtown Chicago for the position of Assistant Conductor. This isn't my dream job however it's something I can do until I fulfil my passion of entering law enforcement.
> Besides the basics such as show up early, dress in a suit, learn more about the company etc. Can someone please provide me with the "do's and don'ts" on the oral interview. I prefer advice from people who have been in a similar situation.
> 
> Also any experiences of the 8 week training in Delaware would be nice as well.
> ...


Generally Amtrak uses the fomat which involves 1-2 people. They will ask you to "tell them about a time" you did something/had a successful experience/solved a problem, etc, etc. Be prepared to let them know how you handles various situations, specifically dealing with people and teams. How do you work with people? - give examples. Are you able to handle stress? - give examples. Good luck.


----------



## WICT106 (Sep 4, 2008)

One suggestion, if I may: *Do Not* let on if you are a railfan. This will give them a bad impression of you. You may let them know if you are interested in transportation and the transportation industry, but do not give the interviewers the impression that you're a train buff, or a "foamer." Besides that, I wish you the best of luck - I might be joining you in several weeks. I envy you.


----------



## Steph Dakel (Sep 4, 2008)

WICT106 said:


> One suggestion, if I may: *Do Not* let on if you are a railfan. This will give them a bad impression of you.


Thanks!

I'm not a railfan, so that shouldn't be hard. From what I hear that sounds like the easiest way to fail an interview.


----------



## Walt (Sep 4, 2008)

haolerider said:


> Generally Amtrak uses the fomat which involves 1-2 people. They will ask you to "tell them about a time" you did something/had a successful experience/solved a problem, etc, etc. Be prepared to let them know how you handles various situations, specifically dealing with people and teams. How do you work with people? - give examples. Are you able to handle stress? - give examples. Good luck.


I think one might want to take an opportunity to state that you would have no problem working long trips. Point out that you either have no at-home commitments, or you have someone who can happily handle those commitments for you. Even if you are applying for a "local", you want the interviewer to be comfortable that you are flexible to handle any alternative assignments without a single complaint.

Even though you are applying for an assistant conductor, take an opportunity that you are eager to learn, and eventually earn your way to a possible promotion to conductor.


----------



## Walt (Sep 4, 2008)

Steph Dakel said:


> I'm not a railfan, so that shouldn't be hard. From what I hear that sounds like the easiest way to fail an interview.


IMHO, there is a balance between being a "railfan", which an interviewer would take to mean you would spend more time playing with the equipment, than focusing on your job and your passengers, and letting the interviewer know that Amtrak is got to be the best company in the world to work for. I mean, for any job, you would not want to let the interviewer think you are simply settling for this company or job. That would imply you are already planning to leave as soon as something better comes along.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 4, 2008)

Now I am curious. Just what are the qualifications to hire on as an Assistant Conductor, or Conductor? I figure in the "old days" you hired on at the bottom and worked your way up the seniority ladder.


----------



## Steph Dakel (Sep 4, 2008)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Now I am curious. Just what are the qualifications to hire on as an Assistant Conductor, or Conductor? I figure in the "old days" you hired on at the bottom and worked your way up the seniority ladder.


EDUCATION: Must have a high school diploma or GED

 

WORK EXPERIENCE: Some work experience exhibiting responsibility, initiative, and other leadership characteristics. Must demonstrate clear, effective verbal communication skills. Must have satisfactory attendance and safe work record. Prefer experience in a customer service role that includes cash handling, as well as a work history demonstrating the ability to adapt to variable work hours. Prefer some mechanical experience/knowledge. Prefer some leadership/supervisory experience.

 

JOB REQUIREMENTS: Applicants for the position of Assistant Passenger Conductor must be willing and able to: Work in all types of weather conditions including extreme heat, cold, snow, and rain. Perform duties in an environment requiring physical agility in order to easily get off/on train equipment, manipulate self between cars, bend, reach, stoop, easily and safely ride the side of trains, and lift a variety of equipment. Report for work on short notice and work weekends and holidays. Successfully complete a pre-employment medical examination and drug screening. Submit to and pass periodic medical examinations as well as random drug and alcohol screenings. Pass a pre-interview assessment to determine cash handling and customer service skills.

 

ADDITIONAL JOB REQUIREMENTS: If selected, the incumbent will be required to successfully complete a seven- to eight-week training course including classroom instruction and fieldwork followed by extensive qualifying and on the job training associated with the assigned Crew Base. Must have a current valid drivers license; no DUIs (alcohol citation and related conviction) in the last 3 years (or multiples); no felonies in the last 5 years (or multiples); cannot be on current or active probation; no terminations in the last 2 years; must have a good safety record and prior satisfactory job performance; must have either 2 years of full-time verifiable work history OR 2 years of full-time verifiable college work OR a combination of the two, equating a total of 2 years; and must live within 2 hours from Crew Base.


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Sep 4, 2008)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Now I am curious. Just what are the qualifications to hire on as an Assistant Conductor, or Conductor? I figure in the "old days" you hired on at the bottom and worked your way up the seniority ladder.



You can see the requirements for Assistant Conductor (AC) above. To promote to Conductor at my crew base, the AC must have completed x number of road trips (200), will have taken some head-end trips for territory familiarization, will have participated in a revenue audit, will have a manager observe the running of a train, and will complete both block training (annual rules/signals/policies & procedures/basic first aid & CPR/etc training) and the promotion class (rules/signals/policies & procedures).

After that successfully completing that, you can put on the gold epaulettes when the crew caller assigns you a conductor job.

Good luck!

Travel light!

~BJG

:::trying out the "quote" feature:::


----------



## AlanB (Sep 4, 2008)

BlueJeanGirl said:


> :::trying out the "quote" feature:::


And you did it prefectly!


----------



## jackal (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll be completing my virtually useless (for me) bachelor's degree next May and will be, within the next year or so, leaving my job as a shift manager in the service industry.

I may have another opportunity come along, but at this point, I would be perfectly happy to move anywhere in the Lower 48 (although I have roots in Southern California) and at least work for a few years in train service on Amtrak.

My specific questions are:

1) Moving around is not a problem, and indeed, is actually something I would enjoy--no current spousal commitments or plans for such. Is there anything I should know about the hiring process given my super-flexibility in location? Should I apply for multiple openings (in several different cities), or should I apply for just one but let them know I am highly mobile?

2) I have about five months of experience in train service on the Alaska Railroad. It's not much (technically, I was an employee for 10 months, but I was seasonally laid off for the latter five), but it's a bit, and I left on good terms (resigned while laid off in order to return to college). How should I play this experience up? Realistically, does this give me a significant leg up on the competition--assuming everything else is in order, how much can I assume I'll get the job? (It'd be nice to sort of have this planned out just a bit so I can know whether to pursue other opportunities.)

3) Will the college degree help or hurt me? How about my managerial experience? Will I appear too qualified? Should I mention that I might be interested at some point in moving into management? (The HR/management types like this; the train service union guys don't. Who'll be doing the hiring?)


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Sep 6, 2008)

AlanB said:


> BlueJeanGirl said:
> 
> 
> > :::trying out the "quote" feature:::
> ...



Why, thank you, kind sir! (BJG attempts to curtsey, but at best it's a clumsy attempt in work boots :lol: )

Travel light!

~BJG


----------



## BlueJeanGirl (Sep 6, 2008)

jackal said:


> My specific questions are:
> 1) Moving around is not a problem, and indeed, is actually something I would enjoy--no current spousal commitments or plans for such. Is there anything I should know about the hiring process given my super-flexibility in location? Should I apply for multiple openings (in several different cities), or should I apply for just one but let them know I am highly mobile?
> 
> 2) I have about five months of experience in train service on the Alaska Railroad. It's not much (technically, I was an employee for 10 months, but I was seasonally laid off for the latter five), but it's a bit, and I left on good terms (resigned while laid off in order to return to college). How should I play this experience up? Realistically, does this give me a significant leg up on the competition--assuming everything else is in order, how much can I assume I'll get the job? (It'd be nice to sort of have this planned out just a bit so I can know whether to pursue other opportunities.)
> ...




My take on your questions, Jackal (and these are from a fairly new hire, and represent my personal thoughts, not endorsed by my employer or union, disclaimer, disclaimer, disclaimer...):

1. If you would like to mention you're crew-base flexible, that's great. However, you're being hired for a specific crew base, and they'd like to believe they'll see a return on their investments of time, effort, training, etc (the number I recall being bandied about during my AC class was something like $80K/student, just during the classroom portion, not including regional training and qualifying trips).

2. In what capacity were you employed by the Alaska RR? If it's relevant to your new T&E career, by all means bring it up. But keep in mind you will be given extensive classroom training in rules, procedures, safety, etc.

3. Much of our management came from the ranks at some point in the past. You'll likely be interviewed by a rep from HR (mgmt) and a road foreman (who was probably a conductor and/or engineer in a past life), possibly another mid-level manager of some description. Again with the company getting a return on their investments, but it's a call only you can make.

Good luck!

Travel light!

~BJG


----------



## wahrani (Nov 18, 2012)

*NOTE - This is a 4 year old thread.*
​


Thanks to everyone who gave an advise about the A/C interview process,that would really help.

Mine will be tomorrow in Boston,wish me luck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

When I interviewed for an AC position in DC about 9 years ago, there were Amtrak personnel as well as personnel from the host railroads in my interview (CSX, etc.). I seem to recall that there were at least four people sitting across the table from me so I had to make a conscious effort to make eye contact with all of them at various times.

I was offered and accepted the position, however I declined the position before the training started because of another job offer.

Good luck.


----------

